# 5w30 instead of 5w40



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi

Today I went to a dealer for a small service (50000 km) on my 08 2.0 tfsi (200hp), As I wasn't satisfied with the service at the audi garage I am now going to my local seat dealer, I bought my previous car at that dealer and was always vere satisfied with there service.

They told me servicing was not a problem as a lot of parts are the same,

Now when I got home I noticed on the invoice that they used Total quartz 9000 5w30 and my audi dealer always used 5w40. (I told them to look in the thrunk for oil type as there is a spare can inside)

Is this a problem, Was it correct to switch around types?

Previously i had a small amount of oil use (0.5 liter on 10000 Km)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi gmls, 5w-30 is the correct viscosity, but the Quartz 5w-30 is not the Audi spec of 504/507 it is a Ford oil spec.
Probably not cause any harm short term, but I wouldn't leave it in there for 10k miles. Complain to garage they should have used a 504/507 spec, they will probably disagree & say it will cause no prob & they use it all the time.
Hoggy.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Check your service book for the correct spec oil to use where you are

It's 504/507 in the UK: yours may well be different.


----------



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

Strange as the exact text on the invoice says:

505.01 quartz 9000 5w30

I don't use my car that much so I am on a service interval of one year or 15000. Km.

I will check the manual later

Maybe give them a call tomorrow


----------



## temporarychicken (Oct 16, 2012)

Which Audi dealer were using 5/40 oil in your car?

I thought all TT engines were specced for 5W30 these days. Both my Audis (A4 .18T B8 and a TT RS) take 5W30 from factory fill and servicing.

However, the use of 30 grade is nothing to do with longevity, wear and tear, or any fundamental engine design changes - more to do with fuel economy. Using 5w40 in any TT engine is proably fine in all cases.

Track day racers will often go up to 40 weight or even 50 weight oils when tracking. The oil temperature in a TT should never really go much above 100 degrees celcius during normal operation. A 30 weight oil will quickly dry out at and lose it's properties at 150 degrees c.

But for normal road use, even fast road use, the 5w30 is the right way to go - just keep it changed! The best grade of oil for my car is always "new" of course :arrow:


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

http://www.total.co.at/lub/content/NT000EE9D2.pdf

Theres a few different Quartz oils. Id say your 100% fine. It meets BMW longlife standards which are Castrol edge that meets 507 meets also.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

gvij said:


> http://www.total.co.at/lub/content/NT000EE9D2.pdf
> 
> Theres a few different Quartz oils. Id say your 100% fine. It meets BMW longlife standards which are Castrol edge that meets 507 meets also.


Hi, Quartz 9000 5w-30 is not 504/507 spec which is the spec Audi recommend.
I stated it my not cause any short term probs, but as a long term owner I prefer to use the correct Audi spec.

Hoggy.


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

gmls said:


> Strange as the exact text on the invoice says:
> 
> 505.01 quartz 9000 5w30
> 
> ...


according to http://www.oilspecifications.org/volkswagen.php:

VW 505.01
Special engine oil for VW turbodiesel engines with pump-injector-unit and for the V8 Commonrail turbodiesel engines. Meets ACEA B4 SAE 5W-40 specification.

So IMHO a 505.01 spec oil does not belong in a TT. If serviced at an official VAG dealership, ask for a free of charge oil change to a correct spec oil. See the technical section of your manual for oil specifications.

We've seen one engine ruined due to wrong oil on this forum already. Long term wrong oil and then the correct oil. Sludge released itself clogging up the oil circuit....


----------



## gmls (Dec 28, 2011)

Just called the dealer and of course nobody there that could answer my question (saturday)

Have to call back on monday

The audi dealer that put 5w40 in my car is probably the biggest dealer from belgium, but as said, don't thrust them anymore!

The strange thing is wy would a big seat/skoda dealer with a good repuation put the wrong oil in my car, they should know what they are doing and should know about the vw oil specs, they where correct about the 5w30 synthetic oil and they filled it from there filling system wich indicates they use it on all there cars.

The invoice says 505.01 but the total quartz 9000 doesn't meet the vw 505.01 spec.

So starting to think about an error at the billing


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even some Audi dealer have been known to use the wrong oil spec, my Audi dealer would have used the wrong spec on my TTs 1st service, the reason I have always supplied my own oil.
Hoggy.


----------

